# 02/2003-10/18/14



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss - I hope your memories bring you comfort and joy during this very difficult time.

HUGS


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm very sorry. We've been there and it feels so wrong. Praying for you.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It's so hard when they have to leave us. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. We've all been there and can share your heartbreak.
Run free Gerry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry, cherish all your happy memories.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Run free, beautiful one, run free.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry - he was a beauty! Godspeed Gerry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry that time has come to say Goodbye to sweet Gerry. Who hasn't been there can just imagine the pain, those of us who have been can feel it too.

Run free sweet boy, run fast and strong, many golden friends are waiting at the Bridge to meet you, you will be among the best.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I am very sorry.

NewfieMom


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. There is a star shining more brightly in the sky tonight. Rest easy, Gerry.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thinking of you and the loss of sweet Gerry.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I hope happy memories of Gerry will help fill the emptiness you now feel in your heart and home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gerry*

I am so sorry about Gerry.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-16.html#post5073442


----------

